# uffici pubblici



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Giugno 2009)

questa mattina sono andata in una sezione dell'anagrafe del centro di napoli: avevo bisogno di 30 certificati in carta semplice. Arrivo, mi metto in fila (11 persone prima di me e 2 terminali funzionanti) e attendo con pazienza bevendo la mia acqua e polase....dopo dieci minuti esce dalla stanzetta uno degli operatori, chiama il collega nella stanza accanto (dichiarazioni sostitutive di atti notorii), confabulano un po', poi il collega della stanza accanto dice, rivolgendosi alle persone della mia fila : "fa caldissimo oggi e siamo mortificati per l'attesa, io ho l'ufficio vuoto, dividetevi per due e qualcuno venga a fare la fila da me". Giuro che ho pensato che fosse una candid camera. Sono stati gentilissimi e, tra l'altro, non erano tenuti. Mi fa un po' rabbia il dovermi talvolta stupire della voglia di lavorare dei dipendenti pubblici, non me ne vogliate.


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

per me stavano girando una scena di un posto al sole


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> per me stavano girando una scena di un posto al sole


 ma non credo....la troupe rai era fuori al museo....fatto sta che son stata la prima della nuova fila....


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ma non credo....la troupe rai era fuori al museo....fatto sta che son stata la prima della nuova fila....


i primi della fila non li reggo


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> i primi della fila non li reggo


tsè bottegaia....a fare le file si va con i top scollati, non lo sapevi?


----------



## brugola (16 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> questa mattina sono andata in una sezione dell'anagrafe del centro di napoli: avevo bisogno di 30 certificati in carta semplice. Arrivo, mi metto in fila (11 persone prima di me e 2 terminali funzionanti) e attendo con pazienza bevendo la mia acqua e polase....dopo dieci minuti esce dalla stanzetta uno degli operatori, chiama il collega nella stanza accanto (dichiarazioni sostitutive di atti notorii), confabulano un po', poi il collega della stanza accanto dice, rivolgendosi alle persone della mia fila : "fa caldissimo oggi e siamo mortificati per l'attesa, io ho l'ufficio vuoto, dividetevi per due e qualcuno venga a fare la fila da me". Giuro che ho pensato che fosse una candid camera. Sono stati gentilissimi e, tra l'altro, non erano tenuti. Mi fa un po' rabbia il dovermi talvolta stupire della voglia di lavorare dei dipendenti pubblici, non me ne vogliate.


incredibile!! da scrivere al giornale comunicandolo


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Giugno 2009)

Scena alla posta: tre vecchietti in fila per ritirare la pensione.
Finalmente arriva il loro turno (oggi 35 gradi e umidità al 90% qui, niente aria condizionata all'interno), l'impiegato dice: "Mi dispiace, ma lei ha sbagliato la lettera per fare la fila, deve prendere un altro biglietto e rifare la fila all'altro sportello". Allora io dal capo opposto dico: "Scusi, ma è impazzito? Non vede che sono persone anziane al limite delle forze?". L'impiegato: "Sarà impazzita lei, qui non si pagano le pensioni". "Va bene - dico io- allora vada dal suo collega che paga le pensioni e faccia inserire queste persone!". Mi sarò beccata qualche bestemmia, ma alla fine ha fatto così....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> incredibile!! da scrivere al giornale comunicandolo


io ho mandato i caffè sopra...


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> tsè bottegaia....a fare le file si va con i top scollati, non lo sapevi?


no. Non lo sapevo...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> no. Non lo sapevo...


ma dai, scherzo....però un atteggiamento gentile a volte paga....


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ma dai, scherzo....però un atteggiamento gentile a volte paga....


io vado in un ufficetto postale di paesino dove lavorano i due più antipatici impiegati di  lombardia.
E' più forte di me: più una persona è sgradevole più divento  sgradevole anch'io


----------



## Old Rocknroll (16 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



Asudem ha detto:


> io vado in un ufficetto postale di paesino dove lavorano i due più antipatici impiegati di  lombardia.
> E' più forte di me: più una persona è sgradevole più divento  sgradevole anch'io


Prova ad essere inflessibilmente  amabile e cortese nonostante la loro boria: potresti ottenere dei risultati sorprendenti sai?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (16 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> tsè bottegaia....a fare le file si va con i top scollati, non lo sapevi?





emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io ho mandato i caffè sopra...


Se l'avessi saputo avrei fatto un giro all'archivio oggi, caspiterina ! 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Provolone, lo so, provolone ...


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> tsè bottegaia....a fare le file si va *con i top scollati,* non lo sapevi?


 Allora tutto si spiega... non era solerzia disinteressata!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Se l'avessi saputo avrei fatto un giro all'archivio oggi, caspiterina !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 provolone distratto, non era l'archivio, quello è in zona università....io sono andata dalle parti delle librerie storiche....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Allora tutto si spiega... non era solerzia disinteressata!


ehm.....fa caldo, tanto caldo


----------



## Old Rocknroll (16 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ehm.....fa caldo, tanto caldo


Mi sembra di sentire la pubblicità del thè freddo ....


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ehm.....fa caldo, tanto caldo


 Vedrai che la prossima volta faranno a gara ad aprire l'ufficio!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Mi sembra di sentire la pubblicità del thè freddo ....


in effetti pensavo a quella mentre digitavo....ma oggi davvero si muore, comunque.....meno male che io, dopo, prendo pupo a scuola e vado da un'amica che inaugura la piscina nella sua villetta.....con supermegauaubarbecue....e profiteroles all'arancia gentilmente prodotti dall'Arsan


----------



## soleluna80 (16 Giugno 2009)

io lavoro in un ufficio pubblico e sono sempre stragentile.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> io *lavoro* in un ufficio pubblico e sono sempre stragentile.


non usiamo paroloni


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vedrai che la prossima volta faranno a gara ad aprire l'ufficio!


bisogna vedere che puppe ci sono sotto al decolletè


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non usiamo paroloni


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vedrai che la prossima volta faranno a gara ad aprire l'ufficio!


 troppo gentile MM: cindy e debby sentitamente ringraziano


----------



## brugola (16 Giugno 2009)

e per pagare la cartellina esattoriale vado così


----------



## soleluna80 (16 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non usiamo paroloni





Asudem ha detto:


>


 





















va beh, quando lavoro sono stragentile


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> troppo gentile MM: *cindy e debby* sentitamente ringraziano


Scherzi?... dovere nei loro confronti...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Scherzi?... dovere nei loro confronti...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Giugno 2009)

Oggi era l'ultimo giorno di scuola.
Stamattina una mamma accompagna il figlio fino in classe (notare che sarebbe vietato) per chiedere se può uscire prima. La infomo che, come scritto per tre volte sul diario, la scuola termina alle 12,30.
Ringrazia entusiasta.
Sono stata ad aspettare che qualcuno lo venisse a prendere fino alle 13,20...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ho augurato buone vacanze con un bacio al bambino e un sorriso alla zia...
Anche la scuola è pubblica e ...inefficiente ...


----------



## Old sperella (16 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e per pagare la cartellina esattoriale vado così


easy e minimalista


----------



## brugola (16 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> easy e minimalista


chiaro.
sono una donnina concreta


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> easy e minimalista


 quando mi arriva la cartellina esattoriale....faccio ricorso


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e per pagare la cartellina esattoriale vado così


la solita suora...


----------



## Old sperella (16 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> chiaro.
> sono una donnina concreta


comunque Bru , te lo devo proprio dire : quelle stringhe lì ti fanno sembrare più grassa


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> questa mattina sono andata in una sezione dell'anagrafe del centro di napoli: avevo bisogno di 30 certificati in carta semplice. Arrivo, mi metto in fila (11 persone prima di me e 2 terminali funzionanti) e attendo con pazienza bevendo la mia acqua e polase....dopo dieci minuti esce dalla stanzetta uno degli operatori, chiama il collega nella stanza accanto (dichiarazioni sostitutive di atti notorii), confabulano un po', poi il collega della stanza accanto dice, rivolgendosi alle persone della mia fila : "fa caldissimo oggi e siamo mortificati per l'attesa, io ho l'ufficio vuoto, dividetevi per due e qualcuno venga a fare la fila da me". Giuro che ho pensato che fosse una candid camera. Sono stati gentilissimi e, tra l'altro, non erano tenuti. Mi fa un po' rabbia il dovermi talvolta stupire della voglia di lavorare dei dipendenti pubblici, non me ne vogliate.


che bello leggere di queste cose .

emma, c'è ufficio e ufficio, io a brunetta lo farei venire dalle parti nostre per vedere come si lavora, e non quando si lavora, ma sempre!

ot. da quando il nano ha dato precise ristretttezze e di carattere economico come di controlllo fiscale, mi chiedo come mai le assenze NON sono diminuite dalle parti nostre?

e è un dato che ho potuto rilevare direttamente dall'amministrazione che tiene i conti.

Sig brunetta, quando il pesce puzza, puzza dalla capa...

e quando ci sono dirigenti che si differenziano non solo dalla busta paga( nella nostra amministrazione miserimma) ma anche dal modo in cui motivano il personale e lo rispettano...la produttività migliora sensibilmente.

com'è sto fatto?

_Statali_ non si nasce, lo si diventa in mano ad incapaci.


----------



## Grande82 (16 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> che bello leggere di queste cose .
> 
> emma, c'è ufficio e ufficio, io a brunetta lo farei venire dalle parti nostre per vedere come si lavora, e non quando si lavora, ma sempre!
> 
> ...


Su questo sono d'accordo, ma evita di nominarlo spesso: la parola 'brunetta' mi fa venire l'orticaria. 
E' il tipico esempio di quelle soluzioni-a-portata-di-mano di cui si parlava ieri.... la gente dice 'bene, bravi, avrei fatto pure io così!!!' ma poi se lo statale efficiente si prende l'influenza deve andare lo stesso al lavoro o perde stipendio....


----------



## brugola (16 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> comunque Bru , te lo devo proprio dire : quelle stringhe lì ti fanno sembrare più grassa


non ti dico come finisce il vestito quando me lo levo  di sera che sono isterica


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e per pagare la cartellina esattoriale vado così


sembri una mortadellona 

	
	
		
		
	


	












e i soldini dove li cacci?


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Su questo sono d'accordo, ma evita di nominarlo spesso: la parola 'brunetta' mi fa venire l'orticaria.
> E' il tipico esempio di quelle soluzioni-a-portata-di-mano di cui si parlava ieri.... la gente dice 'bene, bravi, avrei fatto pure io così!!!' ma poi se lo statale efficiente si prende l'influenza deve andare lo stesso al lavoro o perde stipendio....


sole, va bene.

se vuoi nominiamo gelmini.


----------



## soleluna80 (16 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Su questo sono d'accordo, ma evita di nominarlo spesso: la parola 'brunetta' mi fa venire l'orticaria.
> E' il tipico esempio di quelle soluzioni-a-portata-di-mano di cui si parlava ieri.... la gente dice 'bene, bravi, avrei fatto pure io così!!!' ma poi se lo statale efficiente si prende l'influenza deve andare lo stesso al lavoro o perde stipendio....


secondo me il punto è che si è arrivati ad un punto tale che purtroppo anche il lavoratore efficente viene guardato con sospetto perchè è immerso in una marea di fancazzisti.


----------



## soleluna80 (16 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sembri una mortadellona
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non ti dico come finisce il vestito quando me lo levo  di sera che sono isterica


----------



## Old sperella (16 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non ti dico come finisce il vestito quando me lo levo  di sera che sono isterica


immagino  

	
	
		
		
	


	








ci sono anche le istruzioni per metterlo , vero ?


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


>


ehm..ehm..io una ideuzza l'avrei.


----------



## Old sperella (16 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sembri una mortadellona
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brugola (16 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> immagino
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si ma le ho perse.
in genere lo butto in aria e mi fiondo sotto, stile pesce nella rete.
ho sempre i buchi tutti storti


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

bello il sito del vestito brugola, prezzi modici... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






vi prego di notare questo modello con i boxer con fallo annesso


----------



## Grande82 (16 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> sole, va bene.
> 
> se vuoi nominiamo gelmini.
















  io sono grande!! e non sono dipendente pubblico....


----------



## brugola (16 Giugno 2009)

comodo per quando sei di fretta...
oppure quando sei in ritardo e hai il culo sudato


----------



## Old sperella (16 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si ma le ho perse.
> in genere lo butto in aria e mi fiondo sotto, stile pesce nella rete.
> ho sempre i buchi tutti storti


son problemi signora mia


----------



## Old sperella (16 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> bello il sito del vestito brugola, prezzi modici...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















   e che faccia ha il tipo ?


----------



## Grande82 (16 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> secondo me il punto è che si è arrivati ad un punto tale che purtroppo anche il lavoratore efficente viene guardato con sospetto perchè è immerso in una marea di fancazzisti.


E la soluzione sarebbe sempre quella banale, vero? quella che punisce tutti per colpa degli altri... 
come se avendo un figlio che torna tardi la sera decidi che ogni ritardo debba essere punito con una settimana chiusi a chiave in camera, anche se era dovuto ad una ricerca di storia o a un imprevisto.


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> e che faccia ha il tipo ?


quella del cliente soddisfatto dell'acquisto


----------



## Old sperella (16 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quella del cliente soddisfatto dell'acquisto


oddio anche un pò tra il perplesso e plastico  secondo me  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   na goduria immonda


----------



## brugola (16 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quella del cliente soddisfatto dell'acquisto


si , aspetta che gli scappi la cacca e vedi che faccia gli viene


----------



## soleluna80 (16 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> E la soluzione sarebbe sempre quella banale, vero? quella che punisce tutti per colpa degli altri...
> come se avendo un figlio che torna tardi la sera decidi che ogni ritardo debba essere punito con una settimana chiusi a chiave in camera, anche se era dovuto ad una ricerca di storia o a un imprevisto.


Ovviamente no, ma se ANCHE il buonsenso e la dignità personale giocassero un ruolo nel comportamento delle persone forse (e sottolineo forse) non saremmo a questo punto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> e che faccia ha il tipo ?


 Vorrei vedere te ...e chiunque che faccia avrebbe...


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> sole, va bene.
> 
> se vuoi nominiamo *gelmini*.


No altrimenti divento isterica!


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> bello il sito del vestito brugola, prezzi modici...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma è per uomini che non ce l'hanno?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Giugno 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ma è per uomini che non ce l'hanno?


Ehm ...non hai compreso bene l'articolo...


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ehm ...non hai compreso bene l'articolo...


Mi sa di no....


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vorrei vedere te ...e chiunque che faccia avrebbe...
















  mi viene male solo a pensarci


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi viene male solo a pensarci


 Comprensibile...


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Comprensibile...


ti consiglio di dare una sbirciatina alle culotte del sito


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ti consiglio di dare una sbirciatina alle culotte del sito


Questa mi è sembrata la più pratica... (ho omesso immagine 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) vi riporto la descrizione:

_"Originale e sensuale lo slip in tessuto nero..... Dotato di ampia apertura sul pube sino ai glutei, Vi offrirà la possibilità di aprirlo completamente tramite gancetti in plastica ( tipo reggiseno) posti avanti retro... Un intimo dal design provocante ed originale che Vi renderà irresistibili conquistatrici... "_


----------



## Old reale (16 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questa mi è sembrata la più pratica... (ho omesso immagine
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























sto male...


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questa mi è sembrata la più pratica... (ho omesso immagine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io ti adoro 

	
	
		
		
	


	












ho omesso l''immagine 

	
	
		
		
	


	





comunque direi molto pratico quando cerchi il cesso e sei di frettissima


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io ti adoro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


non  ne vedo altri utilizzi


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

ma poi..per chi ci hanno preso?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




dotato di *AMPIA* apertura??

evidentemente è mirata ad una categoria di* nicchia*














sono troppo spiritosa


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non ne vedo altri utilizzi


Ti è sfuggito "Vi renderà irresistibili conquistatrici... "


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti è sfuggito "Vi renderà irresistibili conquistatrici... "



mia deformazione professionale


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questa mi è sembrata la più pratica... (ho omesso immagine
> 
> 
> 
> ...












   adattissimo in caso di attacco di squarao


----------

